# Air Pressure Drops



## charlie.f308 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm looking at installing this air pressure monitor for my shop compressor by a company called Presair. Anyone have any experience with these? Or have a better solution?

Presair Releases Low Cost Pressure Monitor Solution

The company states they are American made, which I'm all for!


----------

